# Got my free "Great American Layouts" DVD today.



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it in the mail.

Unsolicited. 


It has logos from Classic Toy Trains, Model Railroader, Garden Railways on it. Intro letter is from Terry Thompson (klambake publisher). 


Reading closely though, the return address for payment (or return) and the producer seem to be a different company.


Does not really matter, just interesting. 


There was a bit of a furor on the GR forum that people interpreted the previous mailing that they had to return the DVD and pay postage to do it.


The wiser people, of course, said that they made no request for the DVD, thus they were under no obligation to return it. (Which is correct)...

A lot of people complained about the wording of the offer, that it was misleading.

This new shipment is worded better, and clearly indicates if you don't have to return the DVD, consider it a free gift.

I want to say "THANKS KALMBACK" !


Greg 

p.s. You can also check a box and mail in a response to no longer receive these.. HA! I'll take all the free DVD's I can get! hahahaha


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a guess, but if you don't pay for the first one, you probably won't see any more. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, might happen, but who knows how "smart" their computerized mailing program is? 

Anyway, a nice Christmas present, huh? 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I received mine last week.

I watched most of the video but never bothered to read the literature before tossing it.

I just figured it was a "perk" and anything that comes to my house in that manner is considered as junk mail and it gets read and/or tossed, but not acknowledged.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on my past experience with the Dream Plan Build series. I would send the DVD back with the "don't send "box checked . Otherwise risk getting a dozen request for payment notices. That alone is a big PITA.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Got mine last week, looked at it had two great ho scale layouts but again I gave up ho 
for large scale so I sent it back checked to not send anymore. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if they're the same but this is the second train DVD I've received in the mail without asking for it. 

I didn't return or pay for the last one and for that I kept getting letters in the mail asking for payment. 

Eventually the invoices for payment stopped. 

While junk mail erks me, it does help keep the USPS up and running. 

I just wish I could sue Capital One for all the time I have to spend shredding their pre-approved credit card junk. 

Randy


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got my free copy in the mail today. I haven't even watched the first one yet. But I just love how they ask you to send back the dvd and not the case, so that they can "give it" to someone else. To bad they don't have any large scale layouts on the videos.  
Waiting for the next free one to come in the mail. I haven't see a 'bill' yet for any of these. 

Craig 

Edit- Looks like the two copies I got are exactly the same. Bummer. Did anyone else get the same videos as the first time, or did you get a new dvd?


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

About a year ago they sent me one. I made the mistake of sending it back with a note telling them never to send me anything that I did not ask for first. We'll see how this plays out. 

I received another free video from another subscription from "Armchair General." Kept the DVD. They kept remining me I needed to pay for their "gift." It is still sitting unvuewed in my media drawer under the embalming table (it is a nick name for a gynormous table I bought from a furniture wholesaler five years ago.) 

Fil


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, send it back. I did. Sending it back means the postal service gets a little more business and is slightly more likely to stay in business. After all, Kalmbach is paying the cost.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Send back a blank DVD and put in a note that you could not view it.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
I like that idea! LOL 

Craig


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I received the same DVD and have watched parts of it (there's a lot to look at, if you're not easily bored). Clicked on the modeling tips and learned a new technique, which I will try the next time I scratchbuild a suitable structure (i.e. one that would use the thing the video shows you how to make). 

I'm not an HO modeler (too small, although On30 is tempting), but I enjoy scratch building and seeing other folks' handiwork (their layouts, scenery, etc) so any information is good information as far as I'm concerned. 

Greg (I think) mentioned that this DVD looked like it had been outsourced (i.e. not produced by Kalmbach) since the return address or whatever was not the same as the sender's. Based on the guy who's seen interviewing one of the layout owners in the video, I'm guessing it's Alan Keller (I think) who is with Green Frog (I think). Anyway, I've seen his ads in the model train magazines. Anyway, since I learned something from this DVD and didn't absolutely hate it, I'll send 'em the money.


----------

